# ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

Any info on these:
























































T3 flanged turbo manifold for use with GT30R, GT35R, T04Z, or other T3 flanged turbos on the new 2.0T FSI turbo engine. Also external wastegate port for use with Tial 38mm external or Tial 44mm external (using billet adapter). Current fitmet includes transversely mounted FWD 2.0t fsi models such as 2006 and on VW Golf/Jetta/GTI and Audi A3. This highly efficient manifold used with GT turbo on full 2.0t fsi kit to make 350 HP on just a little bit over 1 bar of boost. 
*Manifold only
2.0T FSI Turbo Manifold - T3 flanged 
Code: ATP-VVW-182
Price:$495.00
Shipping Weight: 15.00 pounds

http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWTK









































T25 flanged turbo manifold for use with popular internally wastegated turbos such as GT28RS, GT2871R, GT2876R, GT3071R-WG or other T25 flanged turbos on the new 2.0T FSI turbo engine. Also external wastegate port for use with Tial 38mm external or Tial 44mm external (using billet adapter). If not using external wastegate, just use the block off plate. Current fitmet includes transversely mounted FWD 2.0t fsi models such as 2006 and on VW Golf/Jetta/GTI and Audi A3. This highly efficient manifold used with popular internally wastegated GT turbos on our full 2.0t fsi kit along with a 3" stainless downpipe. 
*Manifold only
2.0T FSI Turbo Manifold - T25 flanged 
Code: ATP-VVW-183
Price:$495.00
Shipping Weight: 15.00 pounds
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWTK

500HP, GT3071R Turbo kit for FWD 2.0T FSI, MKV VW Golf/GTI/Jetta and Audi A3
GT3071R Turbo kit for FWD 2.0T FSI, MKV VW Golf/GTI/Jetta and Audi A3 

Code: ATP-VVW-186
Price:$3,250.00
Shipping Weight: 40.00 pounds
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWTK




_Modified by Arin at 5:38 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*

Thats all really nice, but since an OEM K04 can reach more than 300 whp with full stage 2 +pump, going higher is 
a)gonna need upgraded internals
b)gonna need a lot of help finding traction.
So i guess before using all of the above someone should take care of a) and b)


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (GolfRS)*

atp fitment and quality= crap


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (t3t41.8tgti)*

All that aside, whats the deal with software?


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_All that aside, whats the deal with software? 

my bet is on revo.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_
my bet is on revo.

Chris runs the GT3071R-WG, right?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Chris runs the GT3071R-WG, right?

i believe he runs a 3582R....external gate


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_
my bet is on revo.

maybe not to sure seeing that this time around revo is going to offer the own turbo kit...


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*

ATP has a history of shoddy manifolds but having said that the price has always been right on them and if you crack the manifold they have always been good about sending replacements for free (you pay shipping) so not a big deal if you crack a few. I personally have used a gt28r kit from them and the machining on their "adapter" flanges was terrible but again this was a really easy fix and they were receptive to any complaints.
In the recent years ATP has worked with Mika to create tunes for their ME7 stuff. There were always complaints on the forums about the "crappy ATP tuning" but if you looked closer it was usually people familar with their old "in house" tuning before Mika and the rest of the people seemed to have never even had a different turbo on their car so tough to take their comments as facts. My buddy put an ATP gt28rs kit on his ME7 Audi and I remember telling him to just be very careful until I can get over there to do logs. Well we logged the crap out of it and the damn car was tuned spot on. It was quick as hell too for a $1500 kit or whatever he paid. He did some great 1/4 mile times and it is still on his car with no issues.

That's my .02 on experience with them. They may be using someone else even for the tuning now but thought i'd at least chime in with what I know of them personally.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (bhvrdr)*

No flow with that manifold


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_No flow with that manifold

how did you come to that conclusion??


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*

I think this could be a really sweet kit. I havn't seen any other tuners that give you this many options as far as what turbo and internal or external wastegate. With that said, I want to see a few people try it and get some miles on the manifold before I start saving


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_ATP has a history of shoddy manifolds but having said that the price has always been right on them and if you crack the manifold they have always been good about sending replacements for free (you pay shipping) so not a big deal if you crack a few. I personally have used a gt28r kit from them and the machining on their "adapter" flanges was terrible but again this was a really easy fix and they were receptive to any complaints.
In the recent years ATP has worked with Mika to create tunes for their ME7 stuff. There were always complaints on the forums about the "crappy ATP tuning" but if you looked closer it was usually people familar with their old "in house" tuning before Mika and the rest of the people seemed to have never even had a different turbo on their car so tough to take their comments as facts. My buddy put an ATP gt28rs kit on his ME7 Audi and I remember telling him to just be very careful until I can get over there to do logs. Well we logged the crap out of it and the damn car was tuned spot on. It was quick as hell too for a $1500 kit or whatever he paid. He did some great 1/4 mile times and it is still on his car with no issues.

That's my .02 on experience with them. They may be using someone else even for the tuning now but thought i'd at least chime in with what I know of them personally.

It's good to have you posting here man, you sure bring a lot of information. 
All I know is that they're selling a ****load of catless downpipes for the 2.0T, sure can't beat the price on those. Some people will complain for the quality of the welds, but for $290 shipped... are you kidding me!


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_
It's good to have you posting here man, you sure bring a lot of information. 
All I know is that they're selling a ****load of catless downpipes for the 2.0T, sure can't beat the price on those. Some people will complain for the quality of the welds, but for $290 shipped... are you kidding me!


Well said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_ATP has a history of shoddy manifolds but having said that the price has always been right on them and if you crack the manifold they have always been good about sending replacements for free (you pay shipping) so not a big deal if you crack a few. I personally have used a gt28r kit from them and the machining on their "adapter" flanges was terrible but again this was a really easy fix and they were receptive to any complaints.

I think there will be fewer issues with the 2.0t manifold design since it isn't necessary for expansion slats to be cut between the runners. That being said, it looks as if the turbos used on the kit would need to be reclocked as they're all pointing towards the firewall.
Dave


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (crew219)*

I've installed a gt3071r 1.8t kit and thier 2.0T downpipe and have not had any problems.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (c1rcausa)*

if someone had a fueling solution and software i would so be all over this...
i would also like to kno what they do with the n75 vac hoses if you still leave it hooked up or disconnect them and run just from the compressor pressure to the wastegate...


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:42 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Back to the BT comment. Prove it. Show me one setup.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i believe he runs a 3582R....external gate

That it is!
ATP kit looks nice.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That it is!
ATP kit looks nice.

What are the changes of a Revo Stg3 tune working with this manifold?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_
What are the changes of a Revo Stg3 tune working with this manifold?

Up in the air at the moment. Stage III software has been discussed but not decided upon yet.


----------



## 20th-Hole (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_I think there will be fewer issues with the 2.0t manifold design since it isn't necessary for expansion slats to be cut between the runners. 


Why is that? Doesn't the stock manifold have slats cut between the runners?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (20th-Hole)*

I will never buy this kind of setup from ATP again. On my 1.8t BT setup I killed two manifolds and and a GTRS. Sure they will replace the Manifolds but try getting them to cover a turbo with only 10 thousand miles on it. 
IMO you should avoid this budget looking kit like the plague. This manifold looks like its gonna have the same problems with casting, which will ultimately lead to more hairline fractures from heat expansion 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_I will never buy this kind of setup from ATP again. On my 1.8t BT setup I killed two manifolds and and a GTRS. Sure they will replace the Manifolds but try getting them to cover a turbo with only 10 thousand miles on it. 

Unless a piece of the manifold went through the turbo and cause the failure there is no real reason ATP would need to or be able to cover the turbo. There is little to no warranty from Garrett on their aftermarket turbos as there are way too many variables that can cause a turbo to fail. They really can't be blamed unless there was hard evidence they were responsible for the failure. Any other failure and sure it would be nice if they warrantied it but they would be eating it and not get reimbursed by Garrett. 
I have had turbos blow also and didn't even try to warranty them since there really isn't any warranty. Its unfortunate but its the nature of the beast.


_Quote »_
IMO you should avoid this budget looking kit like the plague. This manifold looks like its gonna have the same problems with casting, which will ultimately lead to more hairline fractures from heat expansion 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

cracking on the 1.8t manifolds was very limited. There were a few examples but for the number they sold the actual failure rate was very very small. The longitudinal eliminator manifolds had some issues with cracking but they were recently redone. I am not even sure the originals were made by ATP themselves.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 ([email protected])*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









is it just me or do i see a 4" inlet on that turbo?? if the intake is three inch it looks like their is a reducer from the turbo to intake pipe...4" inlet would be sweet


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 ([email protected])*

The on I have is 3"...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Unless a piece of the manifold went through the turbo and cause the failure there is no real reason ATP would need to or be able to cover the turbo. There is little to no warranty from Garrett on their aftermarket turbos as there are way too many variables that can cause a turbo to fail. They really can't be blamed unless there was hard evidence they were responsible for the failure. Any other failure and sure it would be nice if they warrantied it but they would be eating it and not get reimbursed by Garrett. 
I have had turbos blow also and didn't even try to warranty them since there really isn't any warranty. Its unfortunate but its the nature of the beast.

cracking on the 1.8t manifolds was very limited. There were a few examples but for the number they sold the actual failure rate was very very small. The longitudinal eliminator manifolds had some issues with cracking but they were recently redone. I am not even sure the originals were made by ATP themselves.

Its good to hear that they redid it but damn that mani was a pos. Bolts backing out constantly from engine vibration. Then eventually the stress fractures come. My A4 certainly did chomp through them. Maybe these will be better because the 2.0t doesnt run nearly as hot at the 1.8t


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Its good to hear that they redid it but damn that mani was a pos. Bolts backing out constantly from engine vibration. Then eventually the stress fractures come. My A4 certainly did chomp through them. Maybe these will be better because the 2.0t doesnt run nearly as hot at the 1.8t

Bolts backing out had nothing to do with ATP. I have never once had a problem with any car I setup having bolts back out or gaskets blowing or cracking.
Not saying you did anything wrong persay but issues like that are generally install related.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 ([email protected])*

Dude I know that you know your stuff but search audizine for all the instances of bolts backing out with the ATP/REVO BT kit. It is a very common problem. The cracked manifolds are as well, Because the bolts back out people crank down on them over and over again adding extra stress to crappy product I know first hand. People eventually just stopped using the ATP manifold, and all of the sudden the bolts stopped backing. The factory manifold on the 1.8t held up much much better.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3017341 http://www.audizine.com/forum/...blems
Both of mine cracked in just the same fashion 
_Modified by Rub-ISH at 5:53 PM 11-12-2007_


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 5:58 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*

This is a quote from ATP on this kit:
You are recommended to source a fueling/tuning solution 
to compliment this turbo kit. *We found that the stock 
fuel system maxes out at crank 350HP on 91 octane, 
which translates to about 15-16 psi max on this turbo kit. 
This means you can take a typical 1 bar chip that runs a 
bit on the rich side on the stock turbo and make very good 
power with just the bolt-on hardware*. Just make sure 
the program doesn't hit boost cut when you hit 15-16 psi 
peak boost. You can run directly off the wastegate pressure 
and have a ball with this amount of power until a bigger 
injector fueling solution becomes available. Always 
watch your air/fuel mixture to make sure you don't 
go lean when turning up the boost with any boost 
control device.
So they are basically saying you can run a sgt. 2 chip 
from one of the chip companies with this kit?


_Modified by lour32 at 2:55 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (lour32)*

Thats what they are saying, but I don't really trust that. 
Look at all the people trying to run k04's and are having problems with software... I cant imagine you could just slap this on there and call it a day. Right?


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*

I agree with you, I doubt this kit with stg2 chip would work!


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_No flow with that manifold


_Quote, originally posted by *http://dictionary.reference.com/* »_ig·no·rant – adjective
1.	lacking in knowledge or training; unlearned: an ignorant man.
2.	lacking knowledge or information as to a particular subject or fact: ignorant of quantum physics.
3.	uninformed; unaware.
4.	due to or showing lack of knowledge or training: an ignorant statement.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*

On Order. 
I'll be running it with standard Stage 2 Revo programming and the autotech fuel pump.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Bulletproof Auto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bulletproof Auto* »_On Order. 
I'll be running it with standard Stage 2 Revo programming and the autotech fuel pump.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I look forward to seeing some results.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Bulletproof Auto)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







For stepping into the breach.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (TypeR #126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TypeR #126* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







For stepping into the breach.









Thats what we do here


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I look forward to seeing some results. 
 me 2


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Bulletproof Auto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bulletproof Auto* »_On Order. 
I'll be running it with standard Stage 2 Revo programming and the autotech fuel pump.


I said this in the other thread but in case anyone misses it I'll repeat it. I'm curious if anyone has an answer to my questions. We've read a lot of posts from the guys in europe attempting to run oem k04 turbos on stage 2 k03 software, however they are all running into problems, requiring them to upgrade injectors and or run specifically tuned software... even then the outcome has not been all that great. This kit is greatly different from the k04 and our k03.... how can anyone expect the k03 performance software to run this setup correctly or anywhere near it?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*

There is no answer to your question. I dont expect it to run good immediately. I do expect to work at it, learn, adapt, and move this scene forward. 
This is exactly what happened with the 1.8t, I wouldn't expect any different.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I said this in the other thread but in case anyone misses it I'll repeat it. I'm curious if anyone has an answer to my questions. We've read a lot of posts from the guys in europe attempting to run oem k04 turbos on stage 2 k03 software, however they are all running into problems, requiring them to upgrade injectors and or run specifically tuned software... even then the outcome has not been all that great. This kit is greatly different from the k04 and our k03.... how can anyone expect the k03 performance software to run this setup correctly or anywhere near it?

Good questions. You'll be hard pressed to find any solutions programming wise for this kit at the current time. We're running this same turbo on our car and the stock programming isn't "ideal". ATP made a solid looking kit, and I think that it will be a strong offering once the proper fueling is offered publicly. But, for now, it seems that most are tight lipped about it because companies are offering proprietary kits instead of just software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Bulletproof Auto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bulletproof Auto* »_There is no answer to your question. I dont expect it to run good immediately. I do expect to work at it, learn, adapt, and move this scene forward. 
This is exactly what happened with the 1.8t, I wouldn't expect any different. 

I asked the same question when my friend ran several hacks to get his 1.8t w/ 93 apr to run a GT28r(something) big turbo setup, but as I have come to learn, this is quite a different beast. To say the least, I'm very interested to see the results and hope it gets the BT ball rolling in the right direction! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_
Good questions. You'll be hard pressed to find any solutions programming wise for this kit at the current time. We're running this same turbo on our car and the stock programming isn't "ideal". ATP made a solid looking kit, and I think that it will be a strong offering once the proper fueling is offered publicly. But, for now, it seems that most are tight lipped about it because companies are offering proprietary kits instead of just software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

when you say not ideal, what do you mean by that. what issues are you having?


----------



## DynamicMotorworks (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (prodigymb)*

I too am seriously thinking of running this kit. Our plans are to pair it with the Autotech high flow fuel pump, water/meth inj. and a bt software solution from REVO. I don't plan on running it with the Stage 2 software which is what I am running right now on the factory turbo.
We have a good deal of experience with the ATP kits on the mk iv 1.8T's and are very happy with them, we look forward to going bt on the fsi and there is a high likely hood it will be with ATP kit. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DynamicMotorworks at 8:18 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Arin)*

For others looking to get this kit we have it at a discount and free shipping. Make sure to check out some of the upgrades!!

2.0T Big Turbo Kit


----------



## redbullet (Nov 5, 2007)

Unitronic can solve all your problems.... I ask them and they have full support...


_Modified by redbullet at 1:18 AM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (redbullet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redbullet* »_Unitronic can solve all your problems.... I ask them and they have full support...

_Modified by redbullet at 1:18 AM 11-13-2007_

Do tell... they have a specific tune and fueling for it already? Prices, specs, etc???


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (redbullet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redbullet* »_Unitronic can solve all your problems.... I ask them and they have full support...

_Modified by redbullet at 1:18 AM 11-13-2007_

Are they saying they are willing to work with the kit or that they have something tested and working? 
cheers! Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Do tell... they have a specific tune and fueling for it already? Prices, specs, etc???









We can tune for it but we have not yet had a car with an ATP 2.0T Kit.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Do you want one???


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ATP Turbo 2.0t FSI Turbo Manifolds for T3 and T25 (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Dude I know that you know your stuff but search audizine for all the instances of bolts backing out with the ATP/REVO BT kit. It is a very common problem. The cracked manifolds are as well, Because the bolts back out people crank down on them over and over again adding extra stress to crappy product I know first hand. People eventually just stopped using the ATP manifold, and all of the sudden the bolts stopped backing. The factory manifold on the 1.8t held up much ]

Did I not specifically state that the longitudinal eliminator manifolds were the only ones recently having problems? Thats one specific line of manifold not the entire product line.
From everything I have read over there and here and everyone is using a gasket which can cause problems. No one is checking ot make sure the bolt is not bottoming out.
I have on my jetta the old stage II setup with the adapter plate, possibly the worst idea in the world and I have never had an issue with anything loosening or cracking. Everything comes down to installation on these kinds of parts.


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

so i can just buy the BT kit and just install it and i would be good to go....? also.... can it run any DP and any Intake?


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (AndorGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndorGLI* »_so i can just buy the BT kit and just install it and i would be good to go....? also....

Yes!! Then just turn up the boost to 20psi, and listen for a loud BOOOM!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (AndorGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndorGLI* »_so i can just buy the BT kit and just install it and i would be good to go....? also.... can it run any DP and any Intake?

You can only run an intake setup for a remote mounted DV.
You will need a DV kit like the Bulletproof DV and an intake that will work with it. All full replacement intakes will work with the Bulletproof DV kit.
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...tured
As for downpipes, you must have the ATP front section from this kit as it has the wastegate recirculation port. For the rear you either get the rear section that comes with it that mates up to the stock catback, or at this point in time a custom rear section to work with whatever exhaust you have unless you have the autotech or an aftermarket 2.5" system.


----------

